# CRS and TDS



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

:icon_cry:


----------



## BGJ223 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok let me toss in a little something here

TDS stands for total dissolved solids. What does that mean?? Well basically it is a count of all the junk that is in your water and the readings typically come out in PPM (Parts Per Million) So you want to have your water with less than 150 PPM. If you use RO/DI water, then you should have a TDS reading of 0PPM.

Hope that helps


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been wondering for a while now..

how does one measure TDS?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

GlassCat594 said:


> I have been wondering for a while now..
> 
> how does one measure TDS?


Conductivity meter which is pretty much the same as TDS...........

Regards,
Tom Barr


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

I know pandapr question was related to CRS but is it even possible to run a tank that only measures 150 TDS? The problem I see with TDS is it's such a non-selective measurement.

SteveU


----------



## bigshrimpin (Apr 2, 2009)

from what I have learned you want to have TDS 90-120 for CRS. Just do a some testing with mixing your tap and RO until you find a ratio that will get you in that 90-120 range.


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

I know what TDS is. But has any of the people that said that EI killed their CRS ever measured this? I think, and T. Barr did it, that EI does not affect shrimps but that there is some relation between CRS death and TDS.
Or maybe kH ? Not looking for what myth says... 
Just want to make sure I don't kill more shrimps this time. First time I lost +10 S and more than $100.
I'm really considering in keeping CRS on 100% RO/DI water ( or with 25% tap) and the minerals could come from ferts, food, Equilibrium, etc. Anyone doing this??


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

> Conductivity meter which is pretty much the same as TDS...........
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Thank you very much


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

I do 100% RO with ADA Amazonia, and add in ferts and it works great. Have kept CRS for a few years now and they are happy as can be and breeding.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 25, 2008)

My TDS is 250 - 280, CRS breed very well.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 25, 2008)

pandapr said:


> I know what TDS is. But has any of the people that said that EI killed their CRS ever measured this? I think, and T. Barr did it, that EI does not affect shrimps but that there is some relation between CRS death and TDS.
> Or maybe kH ? Not looking for what myth says...
> Just want to make sure I don't kill more shrimps this time. First time I lost +10 S and more than $100.
> I'm really considering in keeping CRS on 100% RO/DI water ( or with 25% tap) and the minerals could come from ferts, food, Equilibrium, etc. Anyone doing this??


Equilibrium is not good at all for CRS, from what I ready online.

Ferts - copper is no good to shrimps. If you have copper build up in ur tank, shrimps may die. But this may take a long time to show the effects.

ADA aquasoil will provide some minerals for sure, which is good for crs.

Try to raise GH rather than KH, your CRS will be happier.

Shrimps are easy to soft water, lower PH, but they are more sensitive to water condition change. 

Try to keep low tech plants in shrimp tank, especially CRS, so you don't need to care two parts, which sometimes are conflicting.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

I too use 100% RO water with aquasoil Amazonia. I buy my R/O water from a local water shop. I test the water every time before adding, the TDS 1-2, PH 6.2-6.4, GH & KH are at 0. I add Shirakura Ca+ to raise the GH to 6 and then it goes into the tank. My tank readings are TDS 120 - 140, PH 6.4, GH 6 and KH 0-1. 

My CRS/CBS have been thriving in these conditions :thumbsup: I tried using Kent R/O right but I noticed that it does not read with my API GH kit.... what I mean is that the pure R/O remains at 0 after adding the R/O right. I called Kent and I was told that GH kit won't read the added R/O right that I would only see the increase in TDS :confused1: Since things have been working great for me for the past 4 months I just decided to stick with the Shirakura Ca+ even though its more expensive.

I don't add any ferts due to my tank being low tech. Aquasoil seems to provide everything my plants need. Here is a pic.


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

Those are pretty good answers, thank you so much. 

My plan is to use RO water from my home filter with Aquasoil Amazonia, the tank is an old 10g with an Eheim 2213. Will cover the intake. CO2 and using a CalAqua inline diffuser 2 bps. Maybe I'll lower the bps rate and light period to 6 hours. Or make it low tech and use the equipment on another tank.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Scipio said:


> I too use 100% RO water with aquasoil Amazonia. I buy my R/O water from a local water shop. I test the water every time before adding, the TDS 1-2, PH 6.2-6.4, GH & KH are at 0. I add Shirakura Ca+ to raise the GH to 6 and then it goes into the tank. My tank readings are TDS 120 - 140, PH 6.4, GH 6 and KH 0-1.
> 
> My CRS/CBS have been thriving in these conditions :thumbsup: I tried using Kent R/O right but I noticed that it does not read with my API GH kit.... what I mean is that the pure R/O remains at 0 after adding the R/O right. I called Kent and I was told that GH kit won't read the added R/O right that I would only see the increase in TDS :confused1: Since things have been working great for me for the past 4 months I just decided to stick with the Shirakura Ca+ even though its more expensive.
> 
> I don't add any ferts due to my tank being low tech. Aquasoil seems to provide everything my plants need. Here is a pic.


 
May I ask where you got your Shirakura Ca+. Is it the same as the Shirakura Mineral powder in the tiny bags?

Craig


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

My TDS is around 300....


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> May I ask where you got your Shirakura Ca+. Is it the same as the Shirakura Mineral powder in the tiny bags?
> 
> Craig


From Japan: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?foodo&1246893511


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks.

craig


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> May I ask where you got your Shirakura Ca+. Is it the same as the Shirakura Mineral powder in the tiny bags?
> 
> Craig


Hey Craig,

I got mine from gabeszone247 :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Scipio said:


> Hey Craig,
> 
> I got mine from gabeszone247 :thumbsup:


 
Thanks I've pmd him jsut have to wait for a reply.


----------

